# N?rburgring Recaro Tuning Days.................................. ( 4 Pics)



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Nürburgring Recaro Tuning Days.................................. ( 4 Pics)*

Here are some of the Beetle's that showed up for the 2 Day RECARO Tuning Day 2007 Event at the Nürburgring.
Enjoy & Discuss


















































_Modified by VWJETTACOUPE at 5:32 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

damn


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

WOW! That first one is.......WOW!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

NO PIX!


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_NO PIX!









finally paid for the photobucket... sorry for the red x's or exceeded bandwidth


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Nürburgring Recaro Tuning Days.................................. (VWJETTACOUPE)*

I miss my Beetle







Anyone want a MK5 GTI?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Nürburgring Recaro Tuning Days.................................. (PAULLLLLIN)*

Tuner day at Nurburgring? These look like showcars, first one sits pretty and may or may not be the business, but the 2nd one's on bags 4 sure.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Nürburgring Recaro Tuning Days.................................. (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Tuner day at Nurburgring? These look like showcars, first one sits pretty and may or may not be the business, but the 2nd one's on bags 4 sure.

there were alot of show cars as well as race cars. In Germany these Tuner Day events, attracts everyone and all styles. there were drag races, rift events, Show n Shine, Sound Offs, really good time. i never saw the first one before, but the yellow one has graced a many VW and Tuner mags in Germany


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Nürburgring Recaro Tuning Days.................................. (PAULLLLLIN)*

Whoa, nice paint on that first one!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PAULLLLLIN* »_I miss my Beetle







Anyone want a MK5 GTI?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

OMG! You..are...amazing!! Here are my California plates...does it answer your question??


----------

